# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  RTC (Return to Center) Dampener

## nobletrout

Guys
In my never ending question to improve the handling on a normally poorly handling vehicle that's been lifted I've discovered RTC dampeners. Would you recommend them as an alternative to adjusting castor? The defender has limited options for adjusting castor.

----------


## MitchConley

I was originally going to say that a damper will not apply a force based on displacement, but after a quick google search I came across the Tough Dog RTC dampers. Those will aid with RTC because they are a coil over on your steering rather than just a steering damper. Interesting! I've never seen one of those before. $175 isn't awful either. 

What is your caster angle currently? Mine is at 5° which produces a return to center feel that is a bit weak but workable. Been driving it like that for years.

----------


## nobletrout

let's just say it's so close to zero you can't notice. Where I turn the wheel, it stays there :).

----------


## nobletrout

the other option is caster corrected swivels. which then require a disassembly of the hub, shims, etc. And I just had all that replaced like... 2 years ago?

----------


## MitchConley

> the other option is caster corrected swivels. which then require a disassembly of the hub, shims, etc. And I just had all that replaced like... 2 years ago?


I'd be going for the caster correcting swivels. IMO, its better to address the root cause of an issue rather than band-aid around it to save some short-term headache. Doing so almost always results in long term headaches and more money spent. I tend to live my life by that standard, and it gets me in over my head more often than I'd care to admit. Scope-creep should be my middle name. 

Your suspension geometry/kinematics are THE most important aspect of your vehicle (maybe second to your tires?). I'd work on addressing that. If those parts are only a couple years old  then they should come right apart and not need to be replaced.  :Thumbsup: 

Some tire places will check your alignment for free. I'm not sure if they'll only check toe or if caster is included, but it might not be a bad idea to go get a "before" measurement so you know where you're at.

----------


## gCisco189

> I was originally going to say that a damper will not apply a force based on displacement, but after a quick google search I came across the Tough Dog RTC dampers. Those will aid with RTC because they are a coil over on your steering rather than just a steering damper. Interesting! I've never seen one of those before. $175 isn't awful either. 
> 
> What is your caster angle currently? Mine is at 5° which produces a return to center feel that is a bit weak but workable. Been driving it like that for years.



Never seen these before. Great find. Nice product.

----------

